# Revivir mi Intel MMX



## MartinRRR (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola!

Creo este tema hoy porque me dieron ganas de revivir mi antigua PC
Les cuento mas a menos las caracteristicas
-Procesador Pentium MMX tech
-Aparentemente 128 mb de RAM (dos modulos 64mb)
-la Mother tiene 4 PCI y 3 ISA y no tiene video on-board como es sabido
-BIOS AMI (la pila debe estar re muerta)
-Placa de sonido PCI
-Placa de red PCI
-2 discos PATA 4GB
y aca viene el problema:
2 placas de video PCI

una dice: S3 VIRGE/GX On Board , codigos y made in Taiwan

la otra dice: MAGIC 3D es gigante y tiene varios chips, uno dice ICS GENDAC y los otros 2 3D fx Interactive y tambien de Taiwan XD

Bueno, la cosa es que prende, el cooler del micro gira, el de la fuente tambien, con un disco, la luz de lectura del HDD se enciende y hace ruido como si estuviese iniciando el SO y con el otro nada, supongo que no tiene SO y por eso no bootea.
Pero de ninguna manera logro que de imagen al monitor, el monitor detecta estar conectado, pero nunca sale de Stand by

Probe con las 2 placas individualmente y tambien proble con las 2 en "sli" o no se como se llamara, asi es como funcionaba antes, hay un cable cortito macho-hembra que une las 2 placas del lado de afuera, pero sigue sin andar.

La unica posibilidad es que no anden las placas o puede ser otra cosa?

Gracias por su ayuda, espero que me puedan dar una mano.

Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 23, 2012)

puede no funcionar el monitor, puede que sea el disco o no tenga sistema operativo....
por curisidad, de cuantos Mhz es 133, 166, o 200????
tienes un windows 98 o 95?


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola, gracias por responder

El monitor ya lo probe y definitivamente funciona.
tengo 2 discos de 4 GB y uno bootea como si tuviera SO y el otro no, pero ambos hacen ruido al leer (son viejisimos)
Ahi me mataste, si hay alguna forma de saberlo desde el Hardware decime que me fijo, pero ni idea.
Tenia instalado el Windows 98 SP2 en uno
y el otro lo use en otra PC y le instale Windows XP pero luego lo saque y quedo con el XP adentro, pero tampoco bootea.

Por mas que el disco este inservible, no deberia aparecer la pantalla del POST diciendo que no detecto ningun "boot device"?


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 23, 2012)

mmmmm, lo *dificil *seria buscar un disco de inicio y probar si botea y ya cargarle un 98
pero veamos, dale una limpieza a las memorias , con una goma de borrar pasale a los contactos, proba la bateria,como si estuvieras armandola desde 0,  para descartar cosas....no recuerdo si las mmx reconocian al xp, 
podria ser las placas de video pero me extraña que sean las dos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 23, 2012)

1) Desconectar todos los discos, placa de sonido, red y CD-ROM si hubiera
2) Dejar una sola placa de video PCI ( la mas normalita, limpiar contactos e insertar A FONDO)
3) hacer un reset del BIOS (un jumper cerca de la pila)
4) Dejar solo un modulo de memoria ( y limpiarlo como aconsejan mas arriba - INSERTAR A FONDO )
5) Conectar el cable de corriente y encender.

Suerte, suerte y mas suerte.

.-


----------



## 1024 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola, puedes intentar iniciar la pc con una distribucion de linux live cd para bajos recursos, hay muchas opciones


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 23, 2012)

MartinRRR dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Bueno, la cosa es que prende, el cooler del micro gira, el de la fuente tambien, con un disco, la luz de lectura del HDD se enciende y hace ruido como si estuviese iniciando el SO y con el otro nada, supongo que no tiene SO y por eso no bootea.
> *Pero de ninguna manera logro que de imagen al monitor, el monitor detecta estar conectado, pero nunca sale de Stand by*
> ...




Alguien mas que adivine? 

NO OBTIENE VIDEO, no arranca, no ejecuta el POST.

.-


----------



## djwash (Feb 23, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> 1) Desconectar todos los discos, placa de sonido, red y CD-ROM si hubiera
> 2) Dejar una sola placa de video PCI ( la mas normalita, limpiar contactos e insertar A FONDO)
> 3) hacer un reset del BIOS (un jumper cerca de la pila)
> 4) Dejar solo un modulo de memoria ( y limpiarlo como aconsejan mas arriba - INSERTAR A FONDO )
> ...



Si con esos pasos no hace nada, fijate si logra hacer el POST acelerando a travez de la ventana...


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 23, 2012)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

Encendio! hice un monton de cosas, no se cual fue la que dio resultados pero hice lo siguiente:
-Quite la pila por unos minutos
-Limpie los contactos de los dos modulos de RAM
-Conecte los 2 discos a la vez y mire la configuracion de los jumpes y puse uno en master y otro en esclavo como dios manda.
-Rescate una disquetera de un gabinete que tenia por ahi y la instale
-Conecte un mouse viejo a bolita.
-Le puse la ficha DIN a un teclado PS2 (cosa que hice mal, no funciono..)
-Y por ultimo conecte la PC a un monitor CRT (antes lo conecte a un LCD)

Y desde el principio aparecio el post chequeo todo y arranco.... pero Windows XP!!! jajaja
Tardo una eternidad en cargar pero logro iniciar el SO y bueno, me fije lo que tenia y bueno, efectivamente tiene 128 de RAM y es un Pentium MMX 233 MHz.

Desconecte el disco con XP (aclaro que es el Suricata, no el XP completo) para que inicie con el W98 pero... no arranca, dice que hay un error en el HDD.

Ahora quiero cambiar el SO, como es logico.
USB no posee, por lo que voy a tener que sacar momentaneamente una lectora de otra PC para poder formatear.

Tengo la idea de instalar una distribucion de Linux, cual me recomiendan?

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2012)

Posiblemente si tenga USB , pero le falte el conector , fijate eso. La fichita te la pueden cobrar 3 dólares 

Cambiá el suricata por el leonic

Tengo una de 200 Mhz , 192 de ram y 3 G de disco funcionando con ese leonic


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 24, 2012)

Tengo un bracket con 2 puertos igualito a este, pero donde lo enchufo? porque no tengo idea de donde conectarlo en donde estan conectadas las leds frontales sobran 10 pines, al lado hay unos pines con jumpers y en el otro extremo de la mother hay 16 pines y abajo dice GAME, y cerca del conector AT, otros 16 que dicen VGA y tienen voltajes al costado, supongo que van jumpers.

Des ultima si compro una placa PCI con puertos USB funcionaria?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2012)

Postea una *buena* foto de la placa , o el modelo exacto 

Saludos !


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Feb 24, 2012)

MartinRRR dijo:


> Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
> 
> Encendio! hice un monton de cosas, no se cual fue la que dio resultados pero hice lo siguiente:
> -Quite la pila por unos minutos
> ...



provaste con el xp falcor es muy bueno y rapido yo lo uso en una pentiun 2 es muy recortado pero anda my bien


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 24, 2012)

Estoy bajando el falcor, el ultimo suricata y el ultimo leonic, los emulo y ahi elijo. despues les cuento.

En cuanto al USB aca posteo una imagen con una muy buena resolucion de mi mother (foto mia)

http://k16.kn3.net/94E6DBE9A.jpg

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2012)

no me deja ver la foto , dice 403-forbidden


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 25, 2012)

Que raro, yo si la puedo ver..
ahi la subo a otros servidores

http://oi41.tinypic.com/71le3c.jpg
http://www.santamariaclan.com/host/images/mother.jpg

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2012)

No llego a ver si tiene el conector USB 

¿ Que modelo de mobo es ?


----------



## analogico (Feb 26, 2012)

busca el manual


si tuviera usb saldria en algun lugar de la bios
si no sale en la bios es por que no tiene usb


lo unico interesante que podrias hacer con esa placa es crear tu propia tarjeta ISA


----------



## djwash (Feb 26, 2012)

Ahora entiendo porque ahora los mother traen el modelo escrito en letras blancas grandes...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ese es un MUY viejo modelo que llego a recordar que incluia la sigla VX-Pro o TX-Pro.

En algun lugar tengo toda esa info, tengo que revolver.

.-


----------



## MartinRRR (Feb 29, 2012)

señores, me fije en el BIOS y no dice nada, asumo que no tiene.
Ahora estoy luchando con el teclado que no lo puedo hacer andar 

Gracias a todos, el tema era revivir mi PC y lo hizo asi que me doy por hecho.
Saludos!


----------



## analogico (Mar 1, 2012)

MartinRRR dijo:


> señores, me fije en el BIOS y no dice nada, asumo que no tiene.
> Ahora estoy luchando con el teclado que no lo puedo hacer andar
> 
> Gracias a todos, el tema era revivir mi PC y lo hizo asi que me doy por hecho.
> Saludos!



para el teclado tienes que usar un adaptador ps2/at y un teclado ps2 nuevo

el  adaptador es solo mecánico aumenta el tamaño del ps2


----------



## Ley de Watt (Mar 1, 2012)

Esa board me gustaba porque podia overclockear manualmente el procesador un 25% mas y funcionaba sin problema.

Yo sabia que esa board tenia puerto usb, porque se puede activar/desactivar desde la bios, pero yo no tenia el bracket. Si carga la bios con la configuracion de fabrica (default), se activa el puerto usb.



MartinRRR dijo:


> Tengo un bracket con 2 puertos igualito a este, pero donde lo enchufo? . . .




El bracket se conecta al puerto que esta ubicado en medio de las dos ranuras PCI, verifique que ese conector tenga 10 pines (menos un pin en la mitad).

Ese conector incluye un puerto PS2 y un puerto IR.

.


----------



## Ley de Watt (Mar 3, 2012)

Hago una pequeña correccion:



Ley de Watt dijo:


> . . . ese conector tenga 10 pines (menos un pin en la mitad) . . .




El conector tiene 18 pines, menos el pin 9 que no va conectado.
Los 8 primeros pines (extremo izquierdo del conector) son empleados para los puertos usb.

La funcion asignada a los 8 pines son:
Vcc => 1 y 2
-Data => 3 y 4
+Data => 5 y 6
Gnd => 7 y 8


Los pines pares (fila superior, extremo izquierdo) corresponden al puerto usb A.
Los pines impares (fila inferior, extremo izquierdo) corresponden al puerto usb B.

.


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 3, 2012)

no tiene usb , que va tener , no existia el usb en la epoca de los pentiun mmx
 Vxpro o algo es casi seguro una PC-Chips,  
mas importante que el USB m, fijate en el bios si tiene booteo de CD, sino! vas a tener que bootear con disketera!


----------



## Ley de Watt (Mar 3, 2012)

ernestogn dijo:


> no tiene usb , que va tener , no existia el usb en la epoca de los pentiun mmx . . .



Si no sabes la historia del hardware, no mandes frutas.

En esa epoca  las placas chinas incorporaban el nuevo puerto usb. Era desconocido en estas tierras y en windows 9x, pero el cd-rom adjunto con la placa, tenia todos los drivers, incluyendo el usb.
Solo hasta windows ME se incluyo el controlador nativo para ese puerto, asi que no creo que tenga problemas con windows XP.

.


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 4, 2012)

tengo una media docena de placas para micros socket 7, alguna con un pentiun mmx puesto ninguna tiene puerto usb ,ni chip usb, ni ficha para poner el puerto usb,

claro que no va tener problemas para instla xp. se va quedar un poco corto de procesador nomas, pero que anda anda..


----------



## Blauered (Mar 5, 2012)

> tengo una media docena de placas para micros socket 7, alguna con un  pentiun mmx puesto ninguna tiene puerto usb ,ni chip usb, ni ficha para  poner el puerto usb,


A decir verdad las que no tenían los puertos USB eran las PENTIUM ordinarias, las anteriores a tecnología MMX (Que es precisamente MultiMedia eXtender) pero a mi me tocaron casi todas las MMX con USB y hasta audio integrado.



> fijate en el bios si tiene booteo de CD,


Este modelo claro que bootea desde CD ROM, en mi país se comercializó mucho y tuve la experiencia de instalarles desde 98 SE hasta el MILLENIUM y 2000 professional.
Por lo del bracket USB, se le puede anexar tal como se ilustra aqui:






Suerte!
Incluso esta placa tiene para audio integrado, asi que animos con tu MMX.


----------



## Ley de Watt (Mar 6, 2012)

Gracias a loboazulmx, por la evidencia reina.








ernestogn dijo:


> tengo una media docena de placas para micros socket 7, alguna con un pentiun mmx puesto ninguna tiene puerto usb ,ni chip usb, ni ficha para poner el puerto usb . . .



Pero que persona: nunca utilizo el administrador de dispositivos de windows, para conocer los controladores que integraban esas placas. Mire muy bien que el bracket tiene 2 puertos usb, 1 puerto ps/2 y 1 puerto infrarojo. Y el personaje creia que SI conocia la historia . . . 

.


----------



## Blauered (Mar 7, 2012)

Disculpe, se me olvidó poner en mi post anterior la forma de localizar y conectar el bracket de audio MIDI que aparece en la foto de la placa madre :





Espero y le sea útil la info y suerte!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fijate si este es el manual...
Hay que confirmar si trae 2 conectores de alimentación, uno AT y otro ATX.
Creo recordar que los puertos USB aparecieron en placas con alimentación ATX,


----------



## Blauered (Mar 8, 2012)

Por las fotos que él subió y que son las que modifiqué sí tiene ambos conectores de energía.



> Fijate si este es el manual...
> Hay que confirmar si trae 2 conectores de alimentación, uno AT y otro ATX.
> Creo recordar que los puertos USB aparecieron en placas con alimentación ATX


Es un excelente complemento!, con el manual y lo que se ha dicho aqui ya está muy claro como queda esta placa madre.
Ahora, aguardar.


----------

